# My boy Blizzard playing in the garden



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

This is my two-year-old GSD/Boerboel playing in our garden




































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is lovely! great pictures


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lovely photos, he looks so happy.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thnaks both of you.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The 1st pic really made me smile 
He looks a lovely boy bet he enjoys your garden (I'm dead jealous your garden looks lovely, mine is so tiny)


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Is that your garden ? Its lovely I wish I had a garden that big.

He's a lovely boy and looks like he's making the most of a lovely big gadren


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Big garden! He's a beautiful boy


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what lovely pictures and a very handsome boy,xx


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Wow nice garden and gorgeous doggy!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

He's gorgeous. Those eyes are abit intense though arent they??


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Fleur said:


> The 1st pic really made me smile
> He looks a lovely boy bet he enjoys your garden (I'm dead jealous your garden looks lovely, mine is so tiny)


Ty, that's only a small fraction of my garden, lol.



Freyja said:


> Is that your garden ? Its lovely I wish I had a garden that big.
> Yes, that is my garden. I guess i'm blessed
> 
> He's a lovely boy and looks like he's making the most of a lovely big gadren


Ty too! Blizzard absolutely loves playing in the garden.



sequeena said:


> Big garden! He's a beautiful boy





colliemerles said:


> what lovely pictures and a very handsome boy,xx





Missymoo said:


> Wow nice garden and gorgeous doggy!!


Thank you guys



catz4m8z said:


> He's gorgeous. Those eyes are abit intense though arent they??


They are


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Jun 25, 2009)

Great looking dog! I'd love your nice big garden!


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

MaloreyAnimal said:


> Great looking dog! I'd love your nice big garden!


You do? Then why don't you bring your dogs over and so they can play with my boy?


----------



## cherrie_pie1589 (Mar 2, 2009)

He's lovely, are you sure he isn't a malinois? Looks so much like one!


----------



## chiangel (Sep 12, 2008)

*He looks very much like a pure belgian malinios, are you sure he is a gsd cross? *


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

cherrie_pie1589 said:


> He's lovely, are you sure he isn't a malinois? Looks so much like one!


You aren't the first person to say that! But no, he isn't a Malinois (or a Malinois mix either). I've both his parents- his mom was a GSD and his dad a Boerboel and both of them where purebreds.



chiangel said:


> *He looks very much like a pure belgian malinios, are you sure he is a gsd cross? *


100% sure. The Gsd in him is quite obvious, though the boerboel is not so clear.

Sumaya


----------

